# super elevation techniques?



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi,
I’d like to super elevate the two end curves of this oval layout ... and am looking for ideas of how to go about it?
Track is Kato unitrack.

I saw a YouTube video of a guy using numerous layers of tape under the outside rail ... maybe that is a good technique?

Two reasons for wanting to do this:
I like the look ... and the heavier SD40-2’s transmit a vibration (and associated noise) at higher speeds through certain areas of the curves. Hoping the super elevated curve will reduce this.
Otherwise might have to use cork underneath.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

It doesn't take much to super elevate. A couple layers of tape might be just enough.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

You could use the concrete tie Kato Unitrack that has the superelevation built in.
They even have "transition sections" at the entrance to the curves.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't have any superelevated curves. However, it would seem
to me this needs to be done carefully.

As we have known, track vertical
misalignment is often the reason for derails. The transition
from level to super elevation would entail changing
the vertical alignment of the rails. Probably a good
idea to do some experimenting with your plans.

Don


----------



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks guys.
Maybe will give the tape technique a try.

And, didn’t know Kato had super elevated track ... I’ll look for it.

Also, yes ... I’ll be careful not to create derail issues


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

A good technique in this hobby is whatever works for you. Tape works, as do wood or styrene shims.

Prototype level superelevation probably isn't enough to cause derailment issues. Unless you have a transition to superelevation right at a track joint, it's unlikely to cause problems in rail height alignment, especially with the added support of the Unitrack roadbed.

Superelevating the curves is unlikely to fix the vibration issue, though. You will probably need roadbed. And in my experience, the foam roadbed is a better sound insulator than cork.


----------



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks CTValleyRR,

Think I’ll try the tape method and stagger the rise, with a maximum of three tape layers.

It’ll be interesting to see how the train runs and if the vibration is reduced.
The vibration seems to be telegraphing information about where the wheels are meeting the most resistance in the curve. In my case it’s the centre of all four corners. 
Imagine like in NASCAR... that an oval has four corners, each with an entry, centre, and exit.

Question: which foam roadbed do you recommend?


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Staggering is key. Start with one at the entrance to the curves. Three or maybe 4 at the midpoint of the curves. Tapered all along.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

cpbc said:


> Question: which foam roadbed do you recommend?


I use Woodland Scenics foam roadbed. It's easy to use, cut, and glue down. No complaints with it at all. Be aware that if you nail your track down nailed it too tight can compress the roadbed and cause the rack to go out of gauge. There are a number of YouTube videos dealing with laying down foam roadbed.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

cpbc said:


> Thanks CTValleyRR,
> 
> Think I’ll try the tape method and stagger the rise, with a maximum of three tape layers.
> 
> ...


Woodland Scenics is good stuff and widely available.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Nikola said:


> Staggering is key. Start with one at the entrance to the curves. Three or maybe 4 at the midpoint of the curves. Tapered all along.


Not sure I follow. Are you referring to track joints? Because you can't do that with roadbed or sectional track. The joints are where they are.


----------



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

Found some time and motivation today for a bit of super elevation work on the oval.

I used black electric tape, and started the first layer 1/3 the way along the first curve section of Kato track, and ended at it at the opposite side ... 1/3 way along the first curve section.
The second layer started 2/3 along the first section of curve track. The third layer started 1/2 way along the second curve section ... fourth layer 1/2 way of the third curve section, and fifth layer 1/2 way of the fourth curve section.

Therefore five layers of tape at its highest point, at the center of the oval's curve ... at one end. Looks like 1/8 of an inch perhaps.

Tested it, and like the results ... so repeated the process at the other end of the oval.

Train looks great going through the super elevation and no issues with derailment. I guess there is enough flexibility in Kato track that allows for this amount of twist over the length of the super elevation modification.
It's a subtle difference, but pleasing to the eye. 

Also, took a bit of the vibration out.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

example of the amount of super elevation


----------

